# [SOLVED] Epson Perfection 4490 Photo scanner problem...



## spackerboy (Oct 26, 2010)

My Epson Perfection 4490 Photo Scanner is not functioning. I was scanning and turned the scanner off via the on/off switch during the scan and now, when I turn the scanner on via the on/off switch the green light come on at the front, but thats all...nothing else works/moves/functions. The scanner is also not recognised by my PC.

Some help would be appreciated.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Epson Perfection 4490 Photo scanner problem...*

hi,
you try reinstalling the software and drivers?


----------



## spackerboy (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: Epson Perfection 4490 Photo scanner problem...*

Hi Oscer, yup, I have tried re-installing the drivers and software and nothing. I think I have tried all the 'obvious' solutions. Its just seems strage that all I did was turn the scanner off and now its not functioning?!?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Epson Perfection 4490 Photo scanner problem...*

ok you said you turned off in the middle of scanning correct? is the scanner bar the thing that moves to scan is that stuck or is it in its normal starting position?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Epson Perfection 4490 Photo scanner problem...*

goto device manager, is it recognized their? do you have any yellow or red marks by anything?


----------



## spackerboy (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re: Epson Perfection 4490 Photo scanner problem...*

Hi oscer1, since I last posted I have managed to diagnose the problem. I had a video camera plugged into one of my USB ports and that was somehow conflicting with the scanner. Im not sure why this was the case?!

Thank you very much for your time and effort!


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Epson Perfection 4490 Photo scanner problem...*

no problem glad you got it figured out


----------

